# New pictures of my Theia!



## femmina (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all! When I last posted, my boyfriend and I had just gotten our as of then un-named baby girl. It's been a bit over a month since we got her and things are going great. Her name is Theia, and here are some of my favorite pictures from the past month.

We had her in an igloo for a while, but she kept sneezing and we weren't sure why. We thought maybe dust was getting caught up in it, so in an attempt to help her not sneeze we took the igloo out and replaced it with a tent made by draping a bit of extra fabric over a dowel rod. In this picture she's just asleep in the tent, but generally she also has a sleeping bag in there with her.









While out in her play pen one day Theia decided it would be fun to get under her sleeping bag and walk around with it on her back. There are several super adorable pictures of this, but this one is my absolute favorite.









I wasn't even home when this picture was taken. I was at work and my boyfriend had taken her out and given her a folded up fleece liner to burrow in and when she peeked out, he got this picture. My absolute favorite picture of her to date.









More pictures of Theia and where she lives can be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 899356653/


----------



## PuddinPop (Aug 13, 2009)

Just to add a little bit: we took her to the vet a bit over a week ago to get her a first checkup. They said she sounded and looked very healthy. I believe the sneezing was from using a bit too much detergent when I washed her linings for the first time. It's scentless, but I tend to use more than I need, oops. Her sneezing has mostly gone away. But what's left could be because our house is rather dusty since it's old and has a lot of people living there.

Also, I really love her having a tent rather than the igloo oddly enough. For some reason she doesn't like sleeping in sleeping bags, so in the igloo she would just climb over the bag and sleep behind everything on the plastic. She also burrows under her lining and sleeps right on the cage bottom. So the tent lets her have a nice burrow spot and I can put a chunk of fabric in there so she can burrow under that too. And the best part, easier to clean!


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

She's so sweet! And the picture with the little tent is made of win!  Contratulations for having such a beauty!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is just beautiful! And looks very happy too.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an angel!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Very cute hedgie!

I especially love the second picture. It looks like she thinks her sleeping bag is a turtle shell!

Cute little turtle hog :lol:


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous  what a sweety


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

So cute. Love the first pic.  
I don't know if its wrong but i love hedgies little bums, they are so cute!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Tasha!

Their little bums are cute, not when they have poop constantly coming out of them though


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a cutie


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

She is so cute!!!  Thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures!


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

Aw that sounds like my Tama. She hated the igloo and tolerated her hedgiebag and would try her best to sleep under the liner. In the end, I took out the igloo and gave her an extra liner all folded up so that she can crawl under that instead. She loves it and walks around the cage with it on her back.. she almost looks like a walking rock (the liner is light grey). :lol: :lol: 

I also wanted to say I love her cute little hegie butt.  there is just something adorable about their little tails


----------

